# Honey the hamster in 'Hamster Heaven'.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

She's loving her new cage and I cleaned it out a couple of days ago for the first time and it's easier than the rotastak that she used to have to clean although the tube is a bit fiddley.























































Trying to work out how to get into the tube.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lovely photos, give hunny a snuggle from Buffy,Angel and Spike.


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

aww bless her.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Love the 2nd to last photo... Perfect 'OHAI!' caption material 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Lovely photos, give hunny a snuggle from Buffy,Angel and Spike.


Thanks I will.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, lovely cage and gorgeous hammie


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Great cage and a lovely looking hammy.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Thankyou.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Aww she's too cute. Give her a cuddle from me. She looks like shes really enjoying her new home.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I love your setup, she looks like she enjoys it too. Honey is gorgeous, and a very lucky hamster to have such a nice cage.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

How did I miss this? Honey is beautiful, and it looks like she loves her new space!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> Aww she's too cute. Give her a cuddle from me. She looks like shes really enjoying her new home.


Thanks - will do.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> I love your setup, she looks like she enjoys it too. Honey is gorgeous, and a very lucky hamster to have such a nice cage.


Yes she's quite enjoying eating the green bit at the top.

Thanks.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> How did I miss this? Honey is beautiful, and it looks like she loves her new space!


Thanks Sarah.

Yes I feel better that she's in a bigger cage now. She had a rotastak before with the triple pod attached but I felt it wasn't big enough for her so my Chinese hamster has got the rotastak now without the pods for the moment though although I might add a small pod when she gets a bit bigger and I know she isn't going to get through the bars. :laugh:


----------

